# Favorite Composers When Drinking



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Who are your goto Composers when you have a little to drink? To me Corelli, Telemann, Tchaikovsky, and Grieg are great when having a few drinks.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Beethoven, Mahler, Chopin, Shostakovich.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Drinking attenuates my hearing, so I never drink before a concert, and seldom turn to music while drinking, except as background while entertaining -- and that's a separate topic.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

GGluek said:


> Drinking attenuates my hearing, so I never drink before a concert, and seldom turn to music while drinking, except as background while entertaining -- and that's a separate topic.


It definitely changes mine. I look for instant gratification rather than complexity. Also majestic music is a great thing for me. Thus Corelli and Telemann fit in. And tbh, I don't usually listen to Classical Music at the prime of my drinking. It's better on the afterglow.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Mussorgsky, of course!


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Nothing challenging, nothing new.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

This thread implies people listen to music without drinking 

I actually don't listen to Classical while tipsy, largely because I rarely go that far. But I'd say a lot of my listening at home is with a drink in hand.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

"Favorite Composers When Drinking"? I like Beethoven pretty much, but less so when he's been drinking.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

Prokofiev!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Truthfully, I like to keep my mind nice and sharp when I listen to classical music.
Therefore wine and hard liquor are out.
Strong black coffee and espresso are in.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

lupinix said:


> Prokofiev!!


Sounds like a drunk pianist.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

Serge said:


> Sounds like a drunk pianist.


Either that or a great yet very sarcastic Russian composer playing his own work


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Orff - Carmina Burana






And this is definitely the film to watch when drinking. Drunkeness, licentiousness, goats, orgies, spit-roasted angels, jesters riding bishops, wet t-shirts, plenty of grass, demons, wrestling, and lots of hiding in trees for some reason.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

I haven't been drunk in a good year or so, and have only been under another influence once...but said influence made the Saint-Seans/Wagner playlist of the night pretty neat


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

lupinix said:


> Either that or a great yet very sarcastic Russian composer playing his own work


I want to see Yeltsin dance to that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Francisco Meirino
Beatriz Ferreyra
Ricardo Mandolini
Cristina Kasem
Ana-Maria Avram
Iancu Dumitrescu
Grainne Mulvey
Felipe Otondo
Adam Stansbie
Barry Truax


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I can't listen to music when I'm drunk. It all goes in one ear and out the other without any comprehension as to what's going on.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I rarely drink but if I have had a few then it's not classical I would listen to
Get Led Zep out then


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

start

Charles Mingus

end


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Listening to music drunk is pointless but listening to music slightly intoxicated can be really nice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

The question almost implies that one has a different set of favourite composers according to the state of one's inebriation.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Being slightly squiffy definitely enhances any music listening. I'm in a more relaxed state of mind and can allow the music to take over my very soul. 
If I'm highly strung or wired on coffee, my mind is wont to wander.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

Partita said:


> The question almost implies that one has a different set of favourite composers according to the state of one's inebriation.
> 
> I suppose it could be imagined that for someone in an extremely bad state of inebriation the composers who are normally well down the list might assume a more elevated position. If so, this might suggest that such people don't have a stable ranked list of favourite composers at all, but instead they're all potentially equally well regarded according to the exact state their blood alcohol level.
> 
> ...


Well, though I mostly don't drink and like a lot people less when drunk or tipsy, it does depend on the person a lot, some people become more claiming, others more aggressive, others more emotional, others more open-minded, others more nice and kind than usual. I do believe this are all characteristics that the person already had, only stronger because when you drink you lose a bit of control over the things you are trying to hide.

I once had a friend with whom I never felt really comfortable and seemed not able to trust. He sometimes said things that hurt me a lot, but I just tried to forget them, thinking he didn't mean it that way, until I saw him drunk a few times. Also his lies were a lot worse and transparent, I had already noticed how he "doesn't like this" or "hasn't got that kind of trouble" when talking to someone, while to me he had already "told" that he did like it, and those same problems were to him even worse than with anyone he knew, things like that, things that made me doubt myself, but when he was drunk he was obviously just lying all the time. Worst about him was the claiming though, which was also shown due to the fact that he tried everything to let me stay at his party, even though I was feeling ill, sad and tired and it was already past 1 a.m., though frankly, that isn't even that worse than he usually was. I managed to get a way about 3 am.

Maybe not the best place to tell this story, but just to show sometimes when you're not sure (or rather when you don't dare to be sure) about someone it can help to see this. I've also seen the opposite, people that are shy and therefor seem dull to others can sometimes suddenly show that they are in fact very interesting and nice people with very personal thoughts and interests (not that I need something like seeing them drunk to know this but others might). Some people that seem hard and extremely rational or even a bit cold can suddenly show that they do have emotions and empathy. Some people that are very judgemental about social norms and fashion and personal interests/beliefs and that kind of things can suddenly be very interested in and open minded to others.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Look what Glazunov done to the Rachmaninov Symphony 1 premiere due to the demon drink. I don't mind a tipple while listening in private but moderation is the key.


----------



## classifriend (Mar 9, 2014)

i usually drink to Schoenberg's piano pieces (Op. 11 specifically) but it makes me feel kind of depressed


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

I have no preference as long as it rocks my boat. Have been listening to Brahms all day long and feel fine.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

I lykee Mosart. HEs goode.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2014)

For those who missed my clever interpretation of the subject heading, the list I offered consisted entirely of composers I have gone drinking with.

Shame to have to explain jokes, but there you have it.:lol:


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Everything! Especially Bach


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong (Dec 29, 2013)

When I read the thread title, my mind immediately went to Monty Python's "Philosophers Song"


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

------------------------------------- ------------------------------------------------


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

------------------------------- -------------------------------------------


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2014)

You were speechless.

Twice!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Ivesh, Moshart, Brahmsh, Shmetanna, Rimshky-Korshakov, Debbushy...thash jus' a few of 'em...hic...


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Mahler's DLVDE--with a little golden wine, of course.


----------

